# прохвост



## cyaxares_died

Бакунин говорил: "Ради револуций я готов идти даже в прохвосты" 

У меня два вопросы: Как пройзносится слово "прохвост" (где ударение) -и что точно значит фраза Бакунина? Согласно словаря " прохвост" это человек (плохой), но здесь дольжен имется ввиду другое значение по моему.


----------



## Ptak

cyaxares_died said:


> Бакунин говорил: "Ради револ*юции* я готов идти даже в прохвосты"
> 
> У меня два вопрос*а*: Как про*и*зносится слово "прохвост" (где ударение) -и что точно значит фраза Бакунина? Согласно словар*ю* " прохвост" - это человек (плохой), но здесь *должно* имет*ь*ся *в _ виду* другое значение*,* по-моему.


ударение: прохв*о*ст

Прохвост - хитрец, плохой человек, мошенник. Именно это и имеет в виду Бакунин. Он готов быть мошенником и хитрецом, лишь бы достичь цели.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> плохой человек


_редиска _

(slang). См. "Джентльмены удачи"


----------



## Maroseika

Прохвост < профосс < нем. Profoß "лицо на военных кораблях, которое следит за соблюдением устава на корабле и наказывает нарушителей корабельного устава", вторично сближено с хвост (Фасмер). В русском языке - с 17 века.
Кроме того, было и более узкое значение: ассенизатор в армии, убирающий в лагере все нечистоты.
Так что, нужен более полный текст Бакунина, чтобы понять, что именно он имел в виду. Оборот "идти в прохвосты" (а не "стать прохвостом") может означать, что он имел в виду именно *должность* (надзирателя, надсмотрщика, пристава).


----------



## cyaxares_died

_редиска -???? почему "__редиска" сказал??
_


----------



## Saluton

this is from a classic Soviet film Kolan referred to. It was said to be criminal slang for "a bad person" in there. The film is more than popular in Russia...


----------



## cyaxares_died

И как называется этот фильм?

У меня кстати есть подруга с кличкой "редиска" -это кое-что объяснает!


----------



## Nesssy

Фильм называется "Джентльмены удачи"


----------



## Saluton

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/44386/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068519/


----------



## Q-cumber

Полностью согласен с мнением *Maroseiki*. Слово в значении "непорядочный человек, негодяй, подлец, мошенник" по смыслу не может быть использовано в словосочетании "идти в прохвосты". 
Скорее всего, речь идёт о какой-то "непочётной" должности <a position>:


> *Profoss* - солдат, заведовавший очисткой нечистот, а также смотритель за арестованными солдатами, приводивший в исполнение приговоры о телесном наказании.)


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> И как называется этот фильм?
> 
> У меня кстати есть подруга с кличкой "редиска" -это кое-что объяснает!



По фильму, это слово якобы используется в блатном жаргоне ("фене")  <the thieves' argot (slang)> в значении "нехороший человек". На самом деле, в "фене" такого слова нет. Тем не менее, поскольку фильм очень известный и популярный, многие используют это слово в шутку в разговорной речи. 

"Ну ты и редиска!" You're a bad guy!  (jokingly, zero offence)


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> _редиска -???? почему "__редиска" сказал??_


Enjoy it here (sponsored view) 
http://dir5.etvnet.ca/freeTV.html
http://dir5.etvnet.ca/cgi-bin/video...CTED_FROM_=1&action=details&media_file=121127


----------



## cygnataa

I would say "rediska" as a nickname might be quite offensive. It's no good word. I'd advise your friend to get rid of it.


----------



## Ptak

cygnataa said:


> I would say "rediska" as a nickname might be quite offensive. It's no good word. I'd advise your friend to get rid of it.


I would never say it's offensive. It sounds like a joke. I'd even say it's a very nice nickname. It's not offensive, at all.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> I would never say it's offensive. It sounds like a joke. I'd even say it's a very nice nickname. It's not offensive, at all.



I second this notion.


----------



## cygnataa

Opinions differ. This is the way I see it. I wouldn't like to be called like this and that's all I mean. We are talking now about a nick but not a single case you call someone like this. By the way does Q-cumber stand for cucumber? Sorry for curiosity.


----------



## Ptak

cygnataa said:


> Opinions differ. This is the way I see it. I wouldn't like to be called like this and that's all I mean.


*cygnataa*, it stands in your profile that your native languages are Russian and English. Does that mean that you were not growing up in Russia? If you don't mind me asking... It's just because I don't think there is any Russian who is _really native Russian speaker_ who would find this word offensive. This word is only a joke, just a joke, a funny and nice joke, and nothing more - at least here, in Russia. This word is not serious and it *can't* be a serious curse in *any* context.
I think if someone would have struck me and hurt me very much and after that tell me "_Ты редиска_!" - even in this case, I think, I'd burst out laughing.


----------



## cygnataa

Thanks a lot, Ptak. I don't pretend to be absolutely right. Probably, I'm likely to take things too close to heart. I wasn't born in Russia but it doesn't matter cause both my parents have always spoken this language. and, in fact I've seen the mentioned above film several times. Thank you very much


----------

